# Light bulb sizes......



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

Does anyone happen to know what size light bulbs the Eos uses for brights, parking and foglights? I know the Lowbeams use H7 but I cant find anywhere in the manual or sylvania website that lists the other locations and what they use.
Thanx!


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

Also for the bi-xenon units ? Sizes ... anyone . . anyone ?


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*

VW's idea is that you'll know the number when you take it out to change it.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (vweosdriver)*

I think their idea is actually for you to have a dealer swap them out.
But the point is well made. There is unlikely to be anyone with a lot of first hand knowledge about what bulbs are in the Eos when the car has not been available for long enough to warrant changing out light bulbs.
I'm afraid if you must have the information now, you'll have to look it up in the shop manual. 
http://www.bentleypublishers.c...=VY1F


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (vweosdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vweosdriver* »_VW's idea is that you'll know the number when you take it out to change it.

The Eos is my first VW and I was astonished when I read the owner's manual and discovered that there is no list of replacement bulbs. The manual is even very vague about the main headlight bulbs and has a statement like "replace the bulb with the identical kind." 
Every other car I have owned has a chart or list of bulbs so that you do not have to disassemble the car in order determine the type of lamp required for replacement.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (ATLeos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATLeos* »_The manual ... has a statement like "replace the bulb with the identical kind." 

I think there is a reasonable explanation for that: Unlike years gone by, when each bulb was contained in its own assembly (e.g. sealed beam, turn signal light behind its own lens, etc.), contemporary cars have numerous different bulbs within the same lamp housing. On top of that, it is possible to have two entirely different bulbs in the headlight of an Eos, one being halogen and the other being xenon, depending on the option fitment of the car.
For this reason, I think VW is taking a reasonably safe route - rather than writing what would amount to a maintenance manual (how to get access to the bulb, what the specification is, etc.), they just say "replace it with a like kind." That's practical enough, especially considering that the New Vehicle Warranty covers light bulbs - meaning it is most likely that if a bulb fails, you will take the car to a VW dealer to have a bulb installed at no charge to you.
Michael


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

Just FYI for those who want to change/upgrade their existing lights, the headlights (both high and low beams) are H7 and the driving lights are 9006. I just changed mine out and I'm hear to tell you the driving lights were a pita to change. I also changed the front parking lights which are a 194/168 bulb


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (karloseos)*

Based upon the light bulb and fuse kit from VW, I think that the fog light must be H1 bulbs.
I ordered some Osram Sylvania H7 bulbs and installed them this weekend (or to be more precise, a small bit of evening around 6:30.)
Just let the car cool, then put on nitrile gloves and handled the bulbs cleanly and carefully.
But I have only done the high beams so far (good, but not amazing so far, have to look some more when I can use high beams more before I put in more)
The Silverstars were the right wattage, and were very well priced.
Best price : www.sylvania.com
Bad news: when I called to check on my order, they told me that non-employees couldn't order, and then asked my name when I said that I already had and pulled the order up. Apparently I was one of the "last orders" to be taken before they made it non-public (they are selling them in autostores now, so no need to sell cheaply on web).
Sylvania.com had the best price of $29.95 for the pair of Silverstar H7 bulbs, with no shipping charge!








William


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_Based upon the light bulb and fuse kit from VW, I think that the fog light must be H1 bulbs.


William,
In order to change the foglight/driving light bulbs on the Eos, I had to unscrew the skid plate under the car and then remove the little rubber airdam in order to reach them. With that being said; I'm not sure what bulb and fuse kit VW gave you, but the driving/foglight bulbs are definitely 9006


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (karloseos)*

I wonder if the H1's are for nothing then?
Michael mentioned before that some bulbs in the "spare kit" may not apply for all cars.
Thanks for telling me about the fogs (including how much effort it took to replace!) I'm glad I didn't get under the car with the wrong bulbs in hand.
William


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (karloseos)*

looking at Sylvania's website, they list 2 versions-- one with a straight base, and one with a right-angled base.
Karl, which type of base did the fog lights have?
Were the driving lights harder to change than the fog lights?
I'm thinking that I might only change some of the bulbs (have changed high beams only)
Also, I would use driving lights more if they turned on dash and tail lights. (basically "everything" but auto-off)
William


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (kghia)*

William,
When you say driving lights do you mean the low beams? or are you talking about the aux lights in the lower bumper?. I guess I'm confused which ones your talking about being driving/fog lights usually are the auxillary lights at the bottom; people have a tendancy to use both terms interchangeably. 
If you are speaking of the lowbeams, they are easy to reach and use the same bulb you used in the highbeams (H7). The lower auxillary lights (fog/driving lights) use the 9006 which has a L-shaped base. These are the ones that you have to jack up the car and remove the skid plate and airdam to reach. I hope this was helpful.










_Modified by karloseos at 5:00 PM 2-18-2007_


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (karloseos)*

maybe I meant parking lights? The little light bulb down below one or the other (high/low) I don't know--I was definitely getting my lights mixed up. I read the thread all about lows being used for DRLs.
Anyway, that does answer my question about the fog lights. Those are the ones I want to change next.
Do you think that up on low ramps would be enough to change the lights?
I have the ramps for my Ghia and Beetle, so the ramps are "sportscar low"








How do the upgraded lights affect how the road looks, esp in fog? Is a "less yellow" white light useful here?
William


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (kghia)*

. 
_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_maybe I meant parking lights? The little light bulb down below one or the other (high/low) I don't know--I was definitely getting my lights mixed up. I read the thread all about lows being used for DRLs.
Anyway, that does answer my question about the fog lights. Those are the ones I want to change next.
Do you think that up on low ramps would be enough to change the lights?
I have the ramps for my Ghia and Beetle, so the ramps are "sportscar low"








How do the upgraded lights affect how the road looks, esp in fog? Is a "less yellow" white light useful here?
William

OH! yes the parking light bulbs, yes it very easy to change those too. Its a 194 bulb. The only pita are the foglights
I used a small jack and jackstands to get the car up high enough to where I could easily squeeze under and access all the bolts (and theres alot of them







) I dont know if your ramps will get your car up high enough to get to the bolts in the back of the skid plate but I guess the only way to know for sure is to get it up on them and see if you can comfortably get to all the bolts and screws.
I installed bulbs by Luminics in my high/low/fog lights, they give a "faux HID" look. so they give off a nice white light. I love the look and they still light up the road very well. Not as bright as real HID's mind you, but still comparable to the OEM halogens as far as light output. In my parking lights I installed a blue 194 "Hyperwhite" bulb like they have on the Phaetons with HID's.


_Modified by karloseos at 12:18 PM 2-18-2007_


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

I wanted to revive this thread as I am still in the dark (no pun intended *ha*). The last modification I want to do involves changing out some of the bulbs in the headlamps and license plate area. Does anyone with the bi-xenon headlamps know bulb sizes and wattages? I am particularly interested in the following: turn-signal, parking lamp, (AFS) adaptive lighting system bulb, fog lamp, side-marker lamp, and finally the rear license plate lamp.
I don't want to say I'm being lazy (by not doing it myself), but more cautious as to just wanting to remove the bulbs and replace them all in one activity (instead of twice).
Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*

Brian:
Are you aware that you cannot convert from halogen to xenon lighting simply by changing a bulb? The entire headlight assembly needs to be removed and replaced. This is a pretty expensive undertaking (about $4,000 in parts).
The bulb is only one small component of the xenon lamp assembly. I'll try and make an analogy here: Let's say that you have a computer monitor that consists of a CRT display (big old-fashioned tube) and you want to switch over to a new flat panel display. You can't just go and buy a flat panel part and replace the CRT tube itself with the flat panel, while continuing to use the same frame, base, cable, power supply, etc. You have to replace the entire CRT monitor assembly with a complete new LCD monitor assembly. The concept is the same for xenon lighting upgrades.
As for all the other bulbs on the car - provided that they are traditional incandescent bulbs (rather than LEDs), you can replace those bulbs with different ones of the same physical specification, but if you choose to do this, make sure you replace them with bulbs that also have the same wattage. If you install a bulb of lower wattage than original spec, the central electrical controller will probably assume there is a problem and generate a fault code and a warning light. If you replace a bulb with one of a higher wattage, you risk physical damage to the surrounding lamp assembly due to heat build-up, as well as possible damage to the wiring as a result of increased current draw. The wiring damage won't appear right in the middle of a run of wire, instead, problems usually develop at junctions or terminations. These kind of problems can be absolute murder to troubleshoot, identify and repair.
Michael


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Brian:
Are you aware that you cannot convert from halogen to xenon lighting simply by changing a bulb? The entire headlight assembly needs to be removed and replaced. This is a pretty expensive undertaking (about $4,000 in parts).
The bulb is only one small component of the xenon lamp assembly. I'll try and make an analogy here: Let's say that you have a computer monitor that consists of a CRT display (big old-fashioned tube) and you want to switch over to a new flat panel display. You can't just go and buy a flat panel part and replace the CRT tube itself with the flat panel, while continuing to use the same frame, base, cable, power supply, etc. You have to replace the entire CRT monitor assembly with a complete new LCD monitor assembly. The concept is the same for xenon lighting upgrades.
Michael

Hello Michael.
*sigh* I don't mean to be a







, but I didn't actually mention anything about the xenon headlamp bulb in my post. I am quite aware of all of the necesities required to have xenon / bi-xenon lamps in ones car. I learned a LOT about it when trying to upgrade my Civic to xenon. I also know the optics, need for ballasts, and other upgraded materials needed to do such a modification. Being a lighting designer by profession, I am (fortunately or unfortunately ... however you look at it







) versed in a great deal that is to do with lighting. Anyway, I already have the bi-xenon units as my car is equipped with the technology package








Sooooo, that being said . . has anyone found out the model numbers for each of the bulbs mentioned in the previous post? I was really hoping Mark would have looked . . just because he's so thorough in his knowledge of his Eos. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*

Sorry, haven't pulled that part of the car apart..


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Brian:
Are you aware that you cannot convert from halogen to xenon lighting simply by changing a bulb? 
Michael

From reading posts here on headlights I think there has been some confusion. A regular H4 bulb can be Xenon filled and thus a Xenon headlamp. 
The High Intensity Discharge (HID) system uses xenon bulbs but a very different type. Perhaps we should use the term HID when refering to these upgraded headlamp systems?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_...Perhaps we should use the term HID when referring to these upgraded headlamp systems?

Well - that would be more precise, for sure, but I think it is generally understood within the industry that the term 'xenon' refers to a *gas discharge *headlight, not an incandescent headlight. Many incandescent light bulbs that are commonly used in household applications are filled with xenon gas, but they are not commonly referred to as 'xenon lights'


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Sorry, haven't pulled that part of the car apart.. 

No worries. Thanks for responding Mark. I'll do the deed myself








Cheers


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*

Hi All,
Just a quick update. I just swapped the blue chrome covered bulbs in my front parking lights for set of LEds. Theyre bright as hell and look really good. i DEFINITELY recommend them to anyone who wants to make the swap. And by the way, these do not set off the "Burnt Out Bulb" indicator. I dont think the diagnostic governs the front parking lights. Wish this was also true for the license plate lights.








I got them from here. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...&rd=1
if anyones interested


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (karloseos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *karloseos* »_. I don't think the diagnostic governs the front parking lights. Wish this was also true for the license plate lights.










By front parking light do you mean that little 194 bulb in the highbeam headlight? 
I too tried to replace the license plate lamps with a white festoon type LED replacement lamp but it set off the Burnt Out Bulb indicator. I noticed that if one license plate lamp was out there was no indication. Both had to be out. The original lamps are 5 watt each. The festoon LED lamps that I purchased are around 1/3 watt each. I'm not sure how the lamp out test is performed but it looks like it needs to see something more then 2/3 watt to around a 5 watt load for the license plate. I thought about adding 2 watts worth of resistance to each lamp but that would require a physically large resistor to remain cool and dissipate the required heat so I bagged the idea.
Did you look for the burnt out lamp indicator when you had both front parking lamps out? I wonder what lamps are monitored. I assumed they all would be. I think 194's are around 3 watts. Your LED replacements might use enough current to satisfy the lamp out indicator for these lamps.
edit:--------------------------------
Have you seen these xenon festoons? I believe the 39mm is the right size. They don't give wattage though.
http://autolumination.com/festoon_before_after.htm
I wonder if this white is close to LED white? I guess it only cost a few dollars to find out.
An interesting note. On the VWoA website they talk about the LED taillamps and how they are good for the environment by saving energy yet they waste 10 watts on the license plate










_Modified by solarflare at 7:43 AM 5-13-2007_


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_
I too tried to replace the license plate lamps with a white festoon type LED replacement lamp but it set off the Burnt Out Bulb indicator. I noticed that if one license plate lamp was out there was no indication. Both had to be out. The original lamps are 5 watt each. The festoon LED lamps that I purchased are around 1/3 watt each. I'm not sure how the lamp out test is performed but it looks like it needs to see something more then 2/3 watt to around a 5 watt load for the license plate. I thought about adding 2 watts worth of resistance to each lamp but that would require a physically large resistor to remain cool and dissipate the required heat so I bagged the idea.
Did you look for the burnt out lamp indicator when you had both front parking lamps out? I wonder what lamps are monitored. I assumed they all would be. I think 194's are around 3 watts. Your LED replacements might use enough current to satisfy the lamp out indicator for these lamps.
_Modified by solarflare at 7:43 AM 5-13-2007_

Oh great. This scares me because I did all my tests removing one bulb only. It seems the blue'ish chrome turn-signal sets off the bulb-out warning when removed, and also the reverse lamp. The parking light and license plate light did not set off the bulb-out warning. I never even thought to pull out BOTH lamps.







We'll see what happens. I only bought 4 equalizers for the bulbs that set off the lamp-warning. I'll post results in a few days.


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (solarflare)*


_Quote »_
By front parking light do you mean that little 194 bulb in the highbeam headlight? 


Yes, thats the one I'm speaking of.

_Quote »_
Did you look for the burnt out lamp indicator when you had both front parking lamps out? I wonder what lamps are monitored. I assumed they all would be. I think 194's are around 3 watts. Your LED replacements might use enough current to satisfy the lamp out indicator for these lamps.


No , i didnt check until I actually had them installed to see the result. After that I was just elated that they worked!


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *karloseos* »_Hi All,
Just a quick update. I just swapped the blue chrome covered bulbs in my front parking lights for set of LEds. Theyre bright as hell and look really good. i DEFINITELY recommend them to anyone who wants to make the swap. And by the way, these do not set off the "Burnt Out Bulb" indicator. I dont think the diagnostic governs the front parking lights. Wish this was also true for the license plate lights.








I got them from here. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...&rd=1
if anyones interested

Do you have a picture of these on your car? 


_Quote, originally posted by *Grafixx101* »_ I only bought 4 equalizers for the bulbs that set off the lamp-warning. I'll post results in a few days.

What are these equalizers? How do they install?
I would like to swap out the front turn signal amber bulbs for either an LED solution or a regular bulb that does not look amber when off to try to get rid of the bag-under-the-eye look. Have you guys tried replacing the turn signal with an LED lamp? Does it set off the lamp-out indicator?


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_


solarflare said:


> Do you have a picture of these on your car?






solarflare said:


> Now you have to realize since these pics were being taken in the dark that there is some glare in these pics. Dont get me wrong, these LEDs are bright, but not as intense as these pics make them out to be.
> I did one close up shot just show that these are indeed the parking lights and not my hi-beams.
> 
> 
> _Modified by karloseos at 3:46 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (karloseos)*

Those look great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm surprised the light spreads around so much. I was thinking those LEDs would concentrate the light forward with almost no light to the sides but they look great! Did you change the side marker to LED too? That looks brighter as well. 
This makes me want to get the euro light switch so that I can turn off the DRLs because the only way I can get that look is in park right now


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_Those look great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm surprised the light spreads around so much. I was thinking those LEDs would concentrate the light forward with almost no light to the sides but they look great! Did you change the side marker to LED too? That looks brighter as well. 
This makes me want to get the euro light switch so that I can turn off the DRLs because the only way I can get that look is in park right now









Like I said some of that is glare because its a dark shot of a light source. But I can say that they illuminate the housing better than the stock parking lights that came with the Eos did. The side marker lights havent been touched...yet....they seem brighter because of glare. i'm waiting for the clear side markers to be released (whenever that happens) before I do anything to them



_Modified by karloseos at 4:09 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (solarflare)*

I tried taking another shot with the light on to see if it made a difference, but it still look overexposed. Trust me, you cant go wrong with a set of these. I was shocked at how bright and nice they look. pics dont do them justice...........now I just need a HID conversion kit. My expensive halogens look kinda yellow next to my new parking light.








And no youre not seeing double, that is another Eos parked next to mine







We call them the twins....mines the evil one of course.


_Modified by karloseos at 4:17 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (karloseos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *karloseos* »_
And no youre not seeing double, that is another Eos parked next to mine







We call them the twins....mines the evil one of course.

_Modified by karloseos at 4:17 PM 5-15-2007_

I was just gonna comment on that








I'm gonna order a couple of these. I'm gonna hold out for clear lenses for the side markers too. BTW did you change the turn signal to LED? Thanks for posting pics. 
-Erik


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Ok, found out something interesting*

Ok, being I didnt have anything better to do today, I decided to fiddle with my lights again today. Messing with the sidemarker lights, I found out something interesting which is making me make this statment to correct the one I made before.
Statement: The city (PARKING) lights *ARE* governed by the bulb out diagnostic! : End statement.
The reason i'm retracting my statement is because of this. 
At first I thought my statement was true because my new LEDs did (and still) work flawlessly. But when I fiddled with the sidemark lights I put in LEDs which (as expected) set off the burnt bulb light and they went out.....But so did the City (parking) light!







...After replacing the LED with the original bulb they came back on......So i guess what I've found out is that the City(parking) lights are somehow tied in with the sidemarker lights. If a sidemarker light goes out....so does your city (parking) light. But obviously...for whatever reason....this does not work in reverse











_Modified by karloseos at 4:57 PM 5-16-2007_


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Ok, found out something interesting (karloseos)*

Curious! yesterday I upgraded my headlights and front turn signals to the silver stars, which look great BTW. In doing so I noticed that one of my front side marker lamps was out, no burnt out lamp warning. No number on the bulb either







so I removed the other side marker to see if it had a number, which it didn't but even with both sidemarker lamps removed still no lamp out warning so I assumed the side markers, which are probably wired with the front parking lamps, were not monitored thinking you had replaced the front parking lamp with LEDs and also got no warning. 
But now you say you got a lamp out warning when you changed your side markers to LED? So with all 4 lamps changed to LED you get a warning. This implies that all 4 lamps would have to be burnt out to get the lamp out message just like the license plate lamps. This makes sense because these bulbs are all common on their circuits. This also indicates the bulb out monitor is not very sophisticated. It seems as long as it sees a predetermined amount current flow during its test it passes the test and LED's don't use enough current to pass that threshold.
So it seems that all the lamps are monitored only all the lamps on a given circuit have to be out to get a warning.


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Pics (finally)*

Just wanted to post some pix of the HID headlights, LED parking lamps, HID projector foglamps, and custom smoked tail-lamps.








HID headlamp detail shot








HID foglamps with park-lights on








HID Headlamps, stock fog-lamps, HID fog-lamps, parking-lamps








US spec' tail-lamp with custom glossy smoked finish


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Pics (Grafixx101)*

NICE PIX Grafixx101,
Love the JE Design Wing too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by karloseos at 12:24 PM 5-22-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Pics (karloseos)*

Really nice... Is the Smoked effect on the outer surface of the tail lights ?. Any problems with Blub-out indicators..


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Pics (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Really nice... Is the Smoked effect on the outer surface of the tail lights ?. Any problems with Blub-out indicators..

Yeah, the tail-lights and 3rd brake light were all tinted the same (medium-dark) shade. The place that did it was stellar and very professional. It is a coating they put on the outside, but apparently sand down the lamps to get it to adhere, then spray on a clearcoat and sealant. It's amazingly stock looking as all of the clear elements are visible. Very pleased w/ the outcome.
And I haven't finished with all of the LED mod's to the lamps. So far, so good and no bulb-out warnings.


----------

